# Liberty Renegade



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I have one more question. Can you put a western Suburbanite and a 2005 Jeep Liberty Renegade? I'm just wondering, because those look cooler than a wrangler. Also you can get the Diesel engine in the liberty's

Thanks, Mike


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

First off you can't get the diesel in the renegade trim. only sport and limited. last I checked western offered it for the 3.7 for 2005. but Blizzard does not make anything for the 05 yet and def. not for the 06.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Liberty looks cooler than a wrangler?????


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Styling is personal preference. If he thinks its better looking than a wrangler, than he must not really like the looks of a wrangler lol


----------

